# Please someone help me out!!!



## Smetana (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, I am in a musical class for college, I do not understand it at all. My final is here and I have managed to get by in the class but for my final essay I have to analyze three peices... and I cannot do it. I do not know how to analyze and my teacher will know this!

Please someone help me analyze these 3 peices!

Here is my assignment:

Listen to Brahms, Symphony No. 3.....Debussy's Prelude to the afternoon of a Faun... and Stravinsky's Dance of the Youths and Maidens. Compare them using full analysis.

Can anybody help? I need it tonight! Its 3 pm here.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Smetana said:


> Can anybody help?


You are better off failing the course and repeating it to pass on your own merit, or pick a different subject altogether, so we don't have to read threads like this.


----------



## Smetana (Dec 7, 2010)

First of all I cannot retake it, It is a required class.. I am not going into music. It's in my generals after this I will never have to take a music class again. I am no good at music.. I have made it to every class and have not goofed off. I just do not understand how to analyze?

I need someones help.. please? Im sure theres someone here who doesn't even have to listen to them to be able to analyze..

Im not asking you to write my paper. I just need to know the differences between the songs.... The form style/ texture/ meter etc... so i can write the paper...

Please.. somebody?


----------



## Smetana (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

What kind of analysis?


----------



## Smetana (Dec 7, 2010)

It says full analysis. The melody, the meter, the tempo, the harmony, dynamics, texture, instrumentation, form/style.

So basically compare and contrast the 3 pieces using this criteria.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, there's not much I can do to help you with this, because I haven't even heard the piece by Stravinsky, and my memory of the piece by Debussy is foggy at best. I feel sorry for you, but you shouldn't have left it so late...


----------



## Smetana (Dec 7, 2010)

I was assigned it yesterday.

And can't you just youtube the pieces?

Please somebody?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Seems odd they would ask someone who has no clue to analyse such challenging pieces.

To analyse the harmony, theres nothung to it but to look at every note and put them in the context of the verticalchord. Then place those chords in context with their neighbours and try to establish tonal contours.
These pieces are likely to contain many non-diatonic or altered chords.


----------



## Smetana (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow.. this is ridiculous. I tell you all I have a very limited amount of time and all you guys can do is ask questions...

THEY DIDN'T ASK ME TO DO IT PERSONALLY, the entire class has to do the same thing.. I just didn't understand how! I can't analyze..I'm sure most of my CLASS got the concept.. I didn't. I don't understand how to listen to a piece and get the meter, melody, tempo etc... I just can't music isn't my thing..

What are you classical music people stuck in the past?

You have wasted all my time asking me why why why... and now I am screwed. I have told you everything.. all I wanted was this.

1st peice
Meter:
Style:
Form:
Tempo:
Instrumentation

2nd peice:
Meter:
Style
Form:
Tempo
Instrumentation

3rd peice:
Meter:
Style:
Form:
Tempo:
Instrumentation:

all you had to do is pull up each video on youtube.. YOU KNOW YOUTUBE where you can listen to any song. Its not that hard.. I would do it myself but like I said a million time.. I CANT LISTEN TO A PEICE and tell these things.. thats why I came to you guys..

Thanks alot.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Smetana said:


> Wow.. this is ridiculous. I tell you all I have a very limited amount of time and all you guys can do is ask questions...
> 
> THEY DIDN'T ASK ME TO DO IT PERSONALLY, the entire class has to do the same thing.. I just didn't understand how! I can't analyze..I'm sure most of my CLASS got the concept.. I didn't. I don't understand how to listen to a piece and get the meter, melody, tempo etc... I just can't music isn't my thing..
> 
> ...


The first thing you should learn for your assignment is not to call all pieces 'songs'. A 'song' is a very specific form of music - a short piece for singer and instrumental accompaniment. Music that isn't a 'song' should be referred to as a 'piece', a 'work' or a 'composition' (unless you call it specifically what it is, such as 'symphony', 'concerto', 'ballet', etc). I know iTunes and Amazon call all pieces of music songs, but this is simply wrong - a bit like calling all cars 'Fords' or 'Opels', whether or not they are.

The second thing to learn is a little humility and manners. Your last post will have annoyed and alienated contributors to this forum (myself included), thereby drastically reducing any chances you might have had of receiving any help.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow you're annoying... also your assignment is ridiculously easy. All you have to do is find the scores to the pieces. For meter, go through each one and find time signature, and mark wherever it changes. Style and form you can probably find online if you just google the pieces. Tempo you just mark whenever there is a tempo change, and for instrumentation just figure out what instruments are in each pieces. If you can't figure it out from there... This is very beginners stuff... and just ask your classmates or teacher for help if you need it, instead of being rude to all of us.

If you're school doesn't have a music library, scores can be found

http://imslp.org/


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Firstly, you cannot blame us for Your lack of knowledge.

Secondly, had you presented us with the detailed check list of requirements shown in your last post it would have made it much easier for us. Your original posts were vague - the word analysis can mean many things depending on how much you know. It seems now you know very little and that you are hardly looking for an analysis. Rather, you are looking for rudimentary information that can be obtained from a cursory glance at the first page of a score.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Smetana said:


> . . . I just didn't understand how! I can't analyze..I'm sure most of my CLASS got the concept.. I didn't. I don't understand how to listen to a piece and get the meter, melody, tempo etc... I just can't music isn't my thing..


This class sound lots like _Music History & Literature 101_ ... a very basic introduction to classical music ... The professors are usually most willing to help their students with tasks like the one you are asking of our membership. Certainly one knows what the curriculum of a particular class is from the beginning. Help should have been sought out long before the final ... there are tutors and even fellow classmates that could have helped, too.

Most of us who attended universities, and those who are presently attending, also must take 'other' courses in which we probably do not excel at. Science was one I had to take and apart from the astronomy portions, the rest was "not my thing", but I got help along the way and made sure I could muddle my way through finals ... a low score, but passing none-the-less.



Smetana said:


> You have wasted all my time asking me why why why... and now I am screwed . . .


No, you cannot blame us for this ... you dug your own grave. Classrooms are for learning ... asking ... studying ... learning ... asking ... learning. One can only get as much out of a required class as they put into it.



Smetana said:


> . . . all you had to do is pull up each video on youtube.. YOU KNOW YOUTUBE where you can listen to any song. Its not that hard . . .


You yourself state here that "it's not that hard" ... if you had really, really applied yourself during the semester, and sought help from the professor along the way, the final would have been a breeze. We've all have to take courses we didn't or don't like ... most of us here are not Math, Science or History majors ... yet, we all had to pass classes we also 'didn't understand'.



Delicious Manager said:


> . . . The second thing to learn is a little humility and manners. Your last post will have annoyed and alienated contributors to this forum (myself included), thereby drastically reducing any chances you might have had of receiving any help.


Bingo I 



emiellucifuge said:


> Firstly, you cannot blame us for Your lack of knowledge.
> 
> Secondly, had you presented us with the detailed check list of requirements shown in your last post it would have made it much easier for us. Your original posts were vague - the word analysis can mean many things depending on how much you know. It seems now you know very little and that you are hardly looking for an analysis. Rather, you are looking for rudimentary information that can be obtained from a cursory glance at the first page of a score.


Bingo II 

Kh


----------

